# Blonde!



## the_dixtar (Mar 26, 2012)

A young blonde Portsmouth girl, down on her luck,
decided to end it all one night by casting herself into the cold, dark
waters off Gun wharf Quay.

As she stood on the edge, pondering the infinite, a
young sailor noticed her as he strolled by. 'You're not thinking of
jumping, are you babes?' he asked.

'Yes, I am.' replied the sobbing girl.

Putting his arm around her, the kind sailor coaxed her
back from the edge. 'Look, nothing's worth that. I'll tell you what;
I'm sailing off for Australia tomorrow. Why don't you stow away on
board and start a new life over there. I'll set you up in one of the
lifeboats on the deck, bring you food and water every night and I'll
look after you if you look after me- if you know what I mean. You just
have to keep very quiet so that you won't be found'.

The girl, having no better prospects, agreed, and the
sailor sneaked her on board that very night. For the next 3 weeks the
sailor came to her lifeboat every night, bringing food and water, and
making love to her until dawn.

Then, during the fourth week, the captain was
performing a routine inspection of the ship and its lifeboats. He
peeled back the cover to find the startled blonde, and demanded an
explanation

The girl came clean, 'I've stowed away to get to
Australia . One of the sailors is helping me out. He set me up in here
and brings me food and water every night and he's screwing me.'

The captain stared at her for a moment before he
replied,
.
.
.

'He certainly is love. This is the Isle of Wight Ferry .'


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

